# Home Page !!!



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 12, 2017)

Myself...  I would like the Home Page to be of "Recent Posts" (like the old format)..  Instead of the LONG LIST of sub categories ... If not can a link be put in the Forums drop down menu ??


----------



## cmayna (Oct 12, 2017)

I originally said, why can't you make the "new posts" page become your SMF home page?   But just realized you said "recent posts"

My "home" page is most recent posts.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?find-new/10741/posts


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 12, 2017)

I actually liked the live update on the home page


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 13, 2017)

The difference that I am seeing between "New Post " and "Recent Post" is ....  After a "New Posts" thread has been read, It disappears when you go back to the "New Posts"  (home page) sub forum  ..

When a thread on "Recent Posts" has been read, when yo go back to the "Recent Posts" (home page) sub forum, the thread is still there without the black dot (first unread post) ...  as to where it is gone after being read in the "new Posts" forum....

On the old platform, when you clicked on the "SmokingMeatForums" banner at the top left of the page  it would take you to the equivalent of "Recent Posts"  instead of all the sub forums ....

Myself, I liked that better, as most people just look for different types of topics instead of certain ones ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 13, 2017)

I see the "Recent Posts" link at the top of the page now..  Thanks you guys... much easier to find ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 13, 2017)

Also... http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/how-to-use-the-new-forum.268658/page-2#post-1757689


----------



## cmayna (Oct 14, 2017)

The title of all threads that one has read in recent posts but not replied against,  re-appear but their title is no longer in bold print as compared to threads unread.


----------

